

Have Scientists Discovered Evidence for Psychic Phenomena? - cwan
http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/the-social-thinker/201010/have-scientists-finally-discovered-evidence-psychic-phenomena

======
meatsock
nope, they've discovered that physics is wierd.

------
gcb
Nope. Flawed tests gets you weird results.

How is showing words before a image not affecting the out come?

